
Makerbot releases 3D Scanner - iamwil
http://store.makerbot.com/digitizer.html
======
kanwisher
Should be interesting to see how a relatively inexpensive scanner does for the
hobbyist market. My only concern is the quality won't be good enough to be
useful

